# cheapest place for habistat day night dimming stat ?



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

Looking into getting my wife a yemen (she really wants one but wont say yes and keeps cooing every time she sees one)

The cheapest I have seen is £54 does anyone know of a better price or any pre owned one on the go ?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Habistat Day Night Dimming Thermostat- £48.59


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

*microclimate*

why habistat why not try microclimate.

much cheaper.

try here888 Reptiles | Micro Climate Microclimate 600w Dimming Thermostat With Magic Eye


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

i find camzoo do a nice range in dimmerstats, i also use microclimate and find they are equally as reliable as habistats but alot cheaper, i find camzoo fast and efficient and have never had a problem with anything i have bought off them: victory:
www.camzoo.co.uk - Power Search


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

going for a habistat as I can use a timer plug to activate the dimming the placement of the yemen (to be( may not be in direct light enough for the magic eye


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a virtually new one of these









£30 delivered by recorded delivery


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

hogboy said:


> I have a virtually new one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the dimming or pulse model? Maybe interested if still available?

EDIT** Ah just seen it's a pulse, need a dimming.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Still available


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

joffy said:


> Is that the dimming or pulse model? Maybe interested if still available?
> 
> EDIT** Ah just seen it's a pulse, need a dimming.


 
the B1 is a dimming stat its the B2 thats a pulse.

888Reptiles do a good range of stat's an any order over £29.95 is delivered free.

so hogboys is a deal at £30 inc P+P as they normally go for £38


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

you have pm hogboy i'm desperate for one a dimmerstat tht is lol


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Stat is now SOLD


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

thanx: victory::whistling2: how lucky was that i was just about to order one this has saved me time and pennies lol, my stat went last night...so i'm running on a on off one at the mo, much prefer a dimmer, thanx hogboy:no1:


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

I thought hogboys stat was a pulse?


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

na it was a dimmer if you check Microclimate B Series Thermostats
you will see that B1's are dimmer's and B2's are pulse


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

jonnydotcom said:


> na it was a dimmer if you check Microclimate B Series Thermostats
> you will see that B1's are dimmer's and B2's are pulse


I looked at his old posts and he said it was a pulse. Didn't see it had B1 in pic. DOH I MISSED OUT THEN.


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

Not really why not have a look at Triple 8 Reptiles UK Reptile Shop they do a dimmerstat for £33.49 and a day/nite dimmerstat for £38.49 both delivered free

Man i should get a job with them all i seem to do lately is send people to them.


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

jonnydotcom said:


> Not really why not have a look at Triple 8 Reptiles UK Reptile Shop they do a dimmerstat for £33.49 and a day/nite dimmerstat for £38.49 both delivered free
> 
> Man i should get a job with them all i seem to do lately is send people to them.


Yeah thanks I already planned to get from there, seems be the cheapest.


----------

